# Is it possible for a large female/small male to mate?



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

Cassie went into her first heat in January of this year while we were watching a male Jack Russell for family while they were moving. Is it possible for the two of them to be able to mate? She's a big dog, and he was just a little dude. Here's a pic of the two of them while he was here.


----------



## Dorastar (Feb 11, 2008)

It has been known and where there is a will there is a way. I have known a dog to mate a bitch throught a wire mesh fence


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

yes it is. My Katies mum is a parsons, her father is a gsd cross. Theres a picture of her here http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/2880-thought-i-d-share.html She's about as tall as a lab, gsd deep bark, tries to sit on you like a small terrier would do.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

it has been known a chinese crested was mated to a german shepard and a staff not as big i no but compared to a crestie it is,


----------

